# Escambia 6/20/13 No fish



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't know what the deal is but it seems Esc Bay is lacking fish this year. Met a couple of other boats gigging last night and no one had even seen a track. Makes about 3 trips in the home bay for skunks...


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike , I didn't see a fish last night till 2am. Killed 11 in about a hour from 2 to 3. went late to catch the incoming and launched at midnight.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Seems to be a little slow everywhere this year. Maybe it'll pick up later in the summer.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

bamafan611 said:


> Mike , I didn't see a fish last night till 2am. Killed 11 in about a hour from 2 to 3. went late to catch the incoming and launched at midnight.


That's a nice little lick there Terry:thumbup:... I did the same. In the water at 12 AM. I liked the tide too but esc just seems deserted, Good job on yours tho! Any quality? Dumb question I know, You're always at those big girls.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike 
Sounds like my trip last Sat. around DI nada thing.
Terry you still Bayouing it or big watering it.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Same here Mike, only one last weekend and the only numbers i've seen were the small ones. About to go try again if the rain will hold out.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike that's just how it goes sometimes. I was going to go west Fri night but the forecast has changed to straight out of the east which is about the worst there is.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

TRG said:


> Same here Mike, only one last weekend and the only numbers i've seen were the small ones. About to go try again if the rain will hold out.


How did it go for ya last night?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

flounderslayerman said:


> Mike that's just how it goes sometimes. I was going to go west Fri night but the forecast has changed to straight out of the east which is about the worst there is.


I hope to go this weekend too. Maybe the luck and weather will go our way. :thumbup:


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

4 trips this year --- I have not been able to hit a regular spot in decent conditions yet.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Same again last night. Started right before midnight and stayed till daylight and didn't see any flounder just a lot of nice reds. Guess I'll have to take a pole with me tonight if I want to put anything in the cooler.


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

6/21/ I got four fish. 3 were 3lbs plus, but still only 4 fish.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

stickmyshare said:


> 6/21/ I got four fish. 3 were 3lbs plus, but still only 4 fish.


Good job, Im surprised that moon big moon and small storms we have been having allowed that much!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

TRG said:


> Same again last night. Started right before midnight and stayed till daylight and didn't see any flounder just a lot of nice reds. Guess I'll have to take a pole with me tonight if I want to put anything in the cooler.


Tom, How did your next trip work out?


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

bigmike2010 said:


> Good job, Im surprised that moon big moon and small storms we have been having allowed that much!


too little excitement for the time invested


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're working the bay you'd be better off getting in the brackish west of the 90 causeway right now.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I got nothing all weekend. Even tried going north Sat. night. Seen lots of nice bream and some bass.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

Tom it was nice meeting you last week,hope to see you soon


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice to meet you too Mike and also Big Mike. I'm sure I'll see you guys out there, I'll be on the water every chance I get and maybe get some fish one of these days.

By the way did anyone else see the honda eu2000 on craigslist this morning? Like new $450. no phone number and I tried emailing. If it wasn't a scam I'm sure it's gone now but it is still on there. I'm happy with my ryobi so far but I couldn't pass on that if I could have gotten it.


----------

